# Uferangeln in Florida



## kopyto55 (24. Februar 2020)

Liebe Leute



Hier ein kleiner Bericht von unserem Sommerurlaub aus Florida. Es war ein Familienurlaub, ich konnte aber gleichwohl relativ viel Angeln. Am Strand rumliegen, während andere Leute Fische vom kleinen Pier fangen? Das geht gar nicht. Da wurde ich ganz kribbelig. Lesen und schlafen kann ich auch zuhause. Da war nix mit relaxen, da musste ich mitangeln.

Ich war schon mehrere Male in Florida und dieses Mal habe ich mich tackle- und taktikmässig besser ausgerüstet und den Locals über die Schulter geschaut. Dazu gehörte auch, dass ich mir ein kleines Castingnet gekauft habe, um Köderfische zu fangen. Ich bin ja kein grosser Fan von lebenden Köderfischen, aber in den Staaten geht ohne Lebendköder nicht viel. Und den anderen zuschauen wie sie einen Fisch nach dem anderen fangen….

Es dauerte eine Weile bis ich – zur Belustigung der Zuschauer – den Dreh raus hatte, wie man das Netz wirft und dann damit auch Fische fängt. Entweder ging das Netz nicht schön auf oder es waren keine Fische drin. Dann die Erkenntnis: man muss das Netz länger absinken lassen. Ok, aber dann verheddert es sich in den Steinen am Grund. Ich muss also mehrmals ins Wasser um das Netz zu lösen. Eigentlich kein Problem, bei 28 Grad Wassertemperatur war es eine angenehme Abkühlung.

Hatte man Köderfische, so liessen die Bisse nicht lange auf sich warten. Es bissen vor allem Mangrove Snapper. Als ein Schwarm Jacks auftauchte, gab es unglaubliche Drills. Ich fischte mit einer sehr leichten Rute und 0.25er Mono, worauf sich die Rute bis ins Handteil bog. Schon krass was diese Fische für eine Kraft haben. Diese Angelei war sehr cool, nach einiger Zeit wusste ich auch, wann der Anschlag zu setzen war und konnte praktisch jeden Biss verwerten. Die Herausforderung bestand darin, genug Köderfische zu haben.

Abends und frühmorgens legte ich Frozen Squid auf Grund aus. Die Ausbeute war überschaubar. Kleinere Snapper, viele Catfisch (Achtung Stacheln !) und drei grosse Fische, die unaufhaltsam Schnur zogen und diese dann durchbissen (0,70er Mono). Waren wohl Haie. In der Dämmerung sah ich dann grosse Schatten im nur knietiefen Wasser rumschwimmen. Da legte ich eine leichte Rute mit Tintenfisch an der freien Leine aus. Lange geschah nichts, plötzlich Biss. Der Fisch zieht unaufhaltsam ab, es ist ein riesiger Snook. Er springt aus dem Wasser und ich habe ihm nichts entgegenzusetzen. Mein Tackle ist zu leicht. Warum habe ich Idiot nicht das stabile Gerät genommen ? Er schwimmt dann zwischen den Pfeilern des kleinen Fishing Piers durch und reisst die Schnur ab, verdammt !

Aber mein Jaddinstinkt war geweckt. Am nächsten Morgen um 0500 aufgestanden. Wieder Tintenfisch ausgelegt. Und auch jetzt kommt nach ca. 2 Stunden wieder ein Biss. Wieder ein Snook, auch wieder richtig gross. Ich drille vorsichtig und lasse ihn weg vom Pier schwimmen. Der Snook springt mehrmals doch nach einer Ewigkeit wird er müde. Doch was nun? Aufs Pier bringe ich ihn nicht, also zum Strand laufen, dabei um die Masten auf dem Pier zirkeln, dann ein Sprung vom Pier auf den Strand und dies mit der Angel in der Hand- Ich drille den Fisch ins ganz seichte Wasser. Der Snook ist noch 2-3 m entfernt, ich habe ihn gleich, da bäumt er sich auf und der Haken schlitzt aus. Ahhhrg. Nun gut, wenigstens konnte ich ihn richtig sehen aber wenigstens ein Foto hätte ich schon gerne gehabt.

Ein paar Tage später fange ich dann doch noch einen kleineren Snook auf Köderfisch, auch dieser liefert einen spannenden Drill. Es ist noch zu erwähnen, dass ich alle Fische zurückgesetzt habe.

Wir fahren von St. Petes Beach runter nach Naples. Dort auf dem grossen Pier habe ich schon früher geangelt. Leider geht nicht viel. Im Frühling ist die Angelei besser. Spanische Makrelen beissen auf einen ganz bestimmten Blinker, der auf bestimmte Art und Weise geführt werden muss, schnelles Einkurbeln, dann Bügel auf und absinken lassen und wieder kurbeln. Natürlich habe ich so einen Blinker nicht. Nachdem ich mir so einen Blinker besorgt habe, beissen auch die ersten Makrelen. Doch was nun? Gemütliches Ausdrillen ist nicht. Der Delphin der am Pier rumschwimmt hat sich auf gehakte Fische und die grossen Köderfische spezialisiert, die die Amis zum Tarponfischen verwenden. Mir klaut der Delphin zwei gehakte Makrelen und da ich nicht genug Schnur auf der Rolle habe, um den Delphin mitsamt der Makrelen ziehen zu lassen und zu warten bis er die Makrele vom Haken lutscht, sprengt er mir auch die Schnur. Ich habe also wieder keine Makrelenblinker mehr. Es ist zum Verzweifeln. Nur 1-2 Profis mit dem richtigen Blinker fangen. Alle anderen mit leichteren Blinkern oder Gufis etc. gehen leer aus.

Auf frozen Squid auf Grund beissen nur Catfisch und Whitings und als Ausnahme eine kleinere Silver Trout.

In der Nacht bin ich alleine auf dem Pier. Es ist sehr friedlich, keine Leute, nur das Platschen der Wellen, leider beisst auch nicht viel. Ich lege einen halben Catfisch an der stärksten Rute auf Grund. Vielleicht klappt es ja mit einem Hai. Doch es passiert lange Zeit nix. Ich werde langsam müde und döse vor mich hin, als an der leichten Catfisch-Grundangel das Aalglöckchen kurz bimmelt. Ich  schaue zur Angel, denke mir, endlich beisst wenigstens wieder mal ein Catfisch und bamm, die Angel wird mit Urgewalt über die Brüstung gezogen und fällt ins Wasser. Versuche sie mit einer anderen Angel zu haken gehen fehl. Was das wohl gewesen ist? Wenigstens bin ich nun wieder wach.

Und jetzt weiss ich auch, warum die Locals immer mit offener Bremse angeln. Nun gut, es war meine älteste Angel und eine alte Rolle. Der Verlust überschaubar. Nun gut, da kann ich mit guten Gewissen im bass pro shops für Ersatz sorgen.

Plötzlich ein Biss an der starken Angel. Es ist eine 20lbs Tiger Uglystick mit 0,50er Mono. Doch nach dem Anhieb geht der Fisch ab wie eine Lokomotive. Ich kann ihn nicht halten, er zieht unablässig Schnur von der Rolle. Wenigstens schwimmt er parallel zum Pier Richtung Strand und hält sich von den Brückenpfeilern fern. Irgendwann gelingt es mir, die Flucht zu stoppen und das Pumpen beginnt. Ich hatte noch nie einen so starken Fisch an der Angel. Er zieht immer wieder kräftig ab. Die Fluchten sind nicht so schnell, aber sehr kraftvoll. Dann scheint er plötzlich am Grund zu kleben und bewegt sich nicht mehr. Ich baue maximalen Druck auf und endlich bewegt er sich wieder. Der Drill dauert nun 50 min und ich bin ganz alleine auf dem Pier. Was mache ich bloss ? Ich will den Fisch endlich sehen und pumpe ihn an die Oberfläche. Es ist ein riesiger Stachelrochen. Wie soll ich den Fisch bloss landen? Ich müsste die 300m des Piers bis zum Strand laufen und dann den Fisch ans Ufer ziehen. Ein Foto hätte ich schon gerne, aber einen Stachelrochen in Dunkelheit alleine zu landen und zu fotografieren? Das ist doch Wahnsinn. Schweren Herzens kappe ich die Schnur. Puuh, was für ein Fisch und was für ein Drill. Es ist wie verhext, eigentlich war immer irgendein ein anderer Angler auf dem Pier, doch ausgerechnet heute war ich völlig alleine.

Am nächsten Tag hake ich an der leichten Angel wieder einen deutlich kleineren Stachelrochen, doch auch die leichte Angel biegt sich bis ins Handteil und ich bin froh, dass die Uglysticks so stabil sind, auch in der ultralight Version. Irgendwann schlitzt dann der Haken aus.

Die nächsten Nächte angle ich wieder und fange ausser Catfisch nichts mehr. Die Locals, die sehr nett sind und mit denen ich quatsche, fangen auf lebendige armlange Köderfische Blacktipps und Nursesharks bis ca. 2.5 m. Diese Angelei ist mir aber zu heftig, ich habe auch kein 2mm (!) Mono, die sie als Vorfach benützen.

Zum Abschluss fahren wir noch nach Ft. Lauderdale an den Atlantik. Hier ist das Wasser viel klarer als im Golf von Mexico. Das Fishing Pier hier wurde in ein Riff gebaut. Zuerst mal das Riff begutachten. Beim Schorcheln sehe ich viele Fische, dabei auch einen Steinfisch und nursesharks. Die Angelei vom Pier läuft gut, auch wenn es nur zur Hälfte geöffnet ist. Der vordere Teil wurde von einem Hurrican beschädigt und ist gesperrt. Irgendwas beisst immer, was wichtig ist, wenn die Kinder mitangeln. Die Angelei auf Sicht macht Spass. Doch die Fische sind schlau, auf Grundangel beissen nur ganz kleine Snapper. So angle ich mit der Pose und langem Vorfach und fange einige Fische. Vor allem die Kinder haben Freude daran, grosse Hornhechte so zu fangen. Diese springen nach dem Biss oftmals aus dem Wasser und bieten einen schönen Drill an der leichten Angel.

Ich lege auch wieder meine stabile Angel mit einem halben Fisch als Köder aus. Wenn hier was beisst, muss es was grosses sein. Es beisst lange Zeit nichts. Plötzlich ein Biss, Anschlag und der Fisch zieht unaufhaltsam ab. Er will unter die Brückenpfeiler. Ich schliesse die Bremse und halte voll dagegen, bis das Vorfach durchscheuert und reisst. Nun gut, neue Montage und neues Glück. Bald wieder ein Biss, doch was ist das? Etwas zappelt, kämpft aber nicht sehr stark. Es ist ein Igelfisch, so gross wie ein Fussball. Ein sehr schönes Tier, das ich vorsichtig wieder zurücksetze. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass die sooo gross werden.

Vor allem Abends sieht man im Licht der Lampen zum Teil riesige Fische unter dem Pier durchschwimmen. Beissen tun die grossen aber nicht. Sind wohl Barracudas, Snooks und auch Tarpons. Eines Nachmittags sehe ich einen Trupp von 5-6 Tarpons in Wurfnähe. Wunderbare Fische bis 2m Länge. Natürlich versuche ich sie mit einem Blinker zum Biss zu verführen, sie sind aber nicht interessiert. Vielleicht ist es auch besser so, mein Tackle wäre wohl sowieso zu leicht, um sie zu landen.

Am letzten Abend noch der krönende Abschluss. Vor den Augen der Kinder fange ich noch einen Bonnethead shark, der die leichte Angel ziemlich strapaziert.

Es war mein bisher bester Angelurlaub in Florida. Ich hatte kein Boot zur Verfügung und ich habe auch keine der sehr teuren Ausfahrten gemacht. Es war schliesslich ein Familienurlaub. Auch vom Ufer kann man richtig grosse Fische fangen. Man muss dazu aber das richtige Tackle haben. Ich angle gerne so leicht wie möglich. Da bieten auch kleinere Fische einen tollen Drill. Die Amis sind zum Teil schon etwas verrückt. Die angeln mit steinharten Fiberglass Stangen, riesigen Multirollen, handgrossen Haken und 2 kg schweren lebendigen Köderfischen. Das ist mir dann doch etwas zu krass.

Ich war nicht das letzte Mal in Florida und auch die Familie lässt sich für so was begeistern.

Gruss Kopyto 

und vielen Dank an alle, die Tipps gegeben hatten.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (24. Februar 2020)

Oh man, ich würde auch so gerne wieder rüber. Habe so viel Bekanntes in Deinem Bericht wiedererkannt   Mein Kumpel und ich setzten auf den Keys auch fast nur auf Kunstköder und würden beim nächsten Trip deutlich mehr mit Köderfischen und Shrimps fischen. Hai machten uns auf Key Colony Beach arm. Ich weiß nicht, wie viele Wobbler sie uns vom Vorfach zupften. Snooks schmecken übriges super. Nach einer Guidingtour ließen wir uns im "Lazy Days" auf Islamorada die Filets zubereiten - ein Gedicht!  
Ja, Catfish sind mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Der Stachel ist echt heftig. Ich schüttelte sie immer mit der Zange vom Haken. 
Florida ist wirklich bestens für Familien mit Angler geeignet. Jeder findet eine spannende Aktivität für sich. Bei unserer allerersten Floridareise bin ich morgens vor dem Frühstück fischen gegangen. Das ging so lange gut, bis meine Frau ihren ersten Jack drillte. Danach wollte sie immer mit ;-)


----------



## Krallblei (24. Februar 2020)

Cooler Bericht. Danke dafür

Stachelrochen "enthaken" ist ganz einfach.. Handtuch nehmen und über den Schwanzansatz und Stachel werfen und so schnell wie möglich Sand draufwerfen.. viel Sand.
Danach vor den Rochen knien und drunter langen mit der Hand. Haken raus und gut. Hab das schon mehrmals so gemacht. Auch mit grossen.


----------



## flo1980 (24. Februar 2020)

Servus Kopyto!
Dankeschön! Erinnert mich voll an meine eigenen Erlebnisse in Florida 2017. Stachelrochen alleine in der Nacht, unstoppbare Großfische, springende Snooks...aber Uferangeln auf eigene Faust ist halt auch irgendwie geil.


----------



## DenizJP (9. Mai 2020)

Nice!

War damals als kleiner Recke mit meinen Eltern einmal in Florida gewesen. Unter anderem auf Sanibel Island.
müsste damals so 10-11 gewesen sein. Damals schon leidenschaftlicher Angler gewesen und natürlich wie die anderen Leute dort vom Ufer oder den Stegs aus geangelt.

Das meiste was ich dort immer gefangen habe waren verschieden große "Croaker"  die wurden dann anschließend Abends von meiner Mutter in der Mietwohnung zubereitet.

Außerdem einmal an einen See gefahren um dort vom Boot aus zu angeln - ca. 6-8 Fischer gefangen - alle so 30-50cm Größe - laut der Regelung mussten wir jedoch alles unter 60cm Größe zurücklassen ins Wasser (am Boot gab es auf der Innenseite ein praktisches aufgezeichnetes Maßband zum dranhalten).
Somit keinen einzigen Fisch mit den erlaubten 60+ cm gefangen T_T


zurück am Ufer kam dann der Horror! Die Schonmaßbestimmung galt für eine bestimmte Fischart und wir hatten keinen einzigen davon eigentlich gefangen  




Wenn sich die politische als auch gesundheitliche Situation irgendwann beruhigt will ich auch mal wieder über den großen Teich fliegen!


----------

